# New baby boy on his way



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi everyone!

We are new to the forum, and are very excited about our new Havanese puppy arriving in March. We have a two-year-old coton de tulear who is a sweetie. We hope she loves her new brother. Since, we've never had a Havanese before, I have a few questions. I appreciate any help you can give. 

A few questions at first:

1) Our puppy is coming from Prairiwind (he's black and white parti - adorable). Does anyone else have a Prairiwind puppy? What has been your experience?

2) Our puppy has to fly to Boston from South Dakota. I told my daughter I would never fly a puppy and here we are! He has to change planes, but is travelling with his brother who is going to our best friend's family. Since they will be in the crate together, I feel a little better. But, what should we expect when we get him? Are the puppies terrified? I'm scared it's going to make him afraid of his crate here.

3) Potty training seems to be the biggest challenge from what I've read. Do they ever stop peeing in the house? Our coton de tulear took a long time to potty train, and she still poops in the dining room when it's gross outside! Are pee pee pads the way to go at first?

4) Any suggestions on introducing the puppy to our coton (Lily)? 

I really appreciate your advice, and am happy to be a part of the forum.

Susie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Susie, sorry I do not know anything about your breeder but I think it is so nice that you and your best friend are getting a puppy together. These guys just love to play and it will be nice that they will be able to grow up together.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susie,

I tried to respond to your pm but the system kicked me out and I lost the whole post. I am very happy with my experience with Linda and with the perfect (for me) little boy Milo that I got. I too, was very concerned about the flight and ours was during a horribly hot summer day. He flew from Nebraska to Houston (I believe) and then to New York. I had no idea that was the route and we actually had weather related delays, putting his arrival over an hour late. He arrived with another puppy -- in a separate crate. He flew Continental and they appeared to take very good care of him. He had both water and a little bit of food with him when he got here.

Who are the sire and dam of your puppy? What color is yours?

There is no doubt, based upon my experience that house breaking is a challenge. Milo will be a year old on the 23rd of this month and he's far from trained. About two months ago I would have thought he was there, but no such luck. Until today, I thought he was finished with pooping in the house, but we had a little setback there too. Fortunately I love him more than I hate his making indoors.

I found introducing him to other dogs to be easy since he'll be coming from a place where he's been interacting with other dogs from the start. In my case I was afraid of the others accidentally hurting him since they're much bigger, but after about three days they were constantly together and happy as can be. They'll find their own way to interact and determine where they fit in.

Are there any photos we can see of your baby to be? Welcome to the group, you're going to love it here. BTW, how did you know I got Milo from Linda, did she tell you?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops, I missed your questions about the crate and whether or not it will cause him to be afraid. Milo was a little frightened on the way home from the airport but I kept my fingers close to him and spoke to him on the whole trip. He had no fear of the crate I set up at home. He just wanted to be wherever I was in the beginning. I would say he suffered more from exhaustion than anything and for the first several days he was *so* quiet. I had told the group here I was worried that something was wrong with him. However, he totally turned around and became what I lovingly referred to as my lunatic.

Than again, Milo was 5 1/2 months old when I got him, so he'd really bonded there. I'm sure it will be easier with a younger pup. Good luck with him. You're about to fall in love.


----------



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

Dear Geri and LeAnn,

Thank you so much for your messages. 

Geri, I read in a thread from last summer that you got Milo from Prairiwind. I think I searched for the word "Prairiwind." I was so glad to find you ! It's a leap of faith when you can't actually see the dogs in person. Linda seems like a very responsible, successful breeder. The sire and dam of our litter are Champion Alderons Shelley's Jamoacha and the dam is Champion Prairiwind's Sweet Divinity. The puppy is black and white and adorable. I have a picture, but can't seem to figure out how to attach it? Part of the learning curve I guess.

Are the other big dogs you mentioned Milo playing with, your dogs? Or was that at a park or something? I'm just wondering about introducing the pup (who still doesn't have a name - I have three kids ages 9, 8 and 5 and so far, we can't agree on one) to our dog. I read you should do it outside or in a neutral place. I'm sure they will eventually be great friends. I just want it all to go as smoothly as possible.

I feel your potty training pain. We had a golden who died before we got Lily. Our golden was a breeze! Lily, who is 10 pounds, has been a real challenge.

Thanks again for all your help. 

Susie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have heard good things about this breeder but know nothing first hand. There was a time I shipped my boxer babies all over the U.S. I shipped my bitches to be bred. Had Bitches and babies shipped to me. I never had a problem. Every one arrived safe.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susie,

Jamoacha's puppies are magnificent. You'll probably get one with a thicker coat also from those two. Milo has a very silky coat, which has its pluses and minuses. However, and this is for the group, it looks like he won't be bald after all. His head hair is growing back and seems to be a little heavier texture. Yay!

I'm really excited for you. As for attaching a photo. When you create a post, scroll down to the "manage attachments" area. Then upload the photo(s). You just have to keep the size to a reasonable 600xwhatever to fit the file size. I can't wait to see your little boy.

I had no problem introducing the other dogs (Cagney and Lacey) to Milo and I did it in the house. The first day I kept them separated by gates, with him in the kitchen and them anywhere else, but that was only because of the size difference. I would have had them together from minute one if I weren't concerned for his safety.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I found potty training pretty easy - especially with my first one as I was more on top of him and gave him more undivided attention. Ollie has never had a single accident since he was 4-5 months - he is now 19 months. Austin was pad trained so he was a bit conflicted when he arrived as I am not a big fan of that! (would be nice during the horrible winter storms tho) Austin is now 97% reliable - the only time he has an issue is if we are gone and my son doesn't let him out and he might have an accident - but only in the lving room whcih is not part of his "den" area, otherwise he barks very loudly when he needs to go out. (well truthfullu he barks loudly at ANYTHING! he wants!) :frusty:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a Prairiwind dog also~ my story may not be the best story so you may want to skip it...lol~!
I find Linda's personality to be a bit standoff-ish. She doesn't have the best "bedside" manner. She can be rude. She has never once emailed me to ask how Daisy is doing. I think she is a bit too "business-like" for me. I think she puts alot of her dog breeding effort into the show dogs, not so much the "pets". But this is only *my *opinion.
Daisy was flown to me on a super stormy day in Feb. She arrived soaking wet and shaking. We took her home and warmed her up...took her to the vet the next day and she had dual ear infections and coccidia (diarrhea). She was tiny and scared. She hated her crate for weeks after we brought her home. She would whine yelp and scream. But we stuck with it and was successfully crate trained. She has horrible seperation anxiety, even today at over 4 years old~ She hates to be alone, and freaks out if I am out in the front yard without her. She has a very high pitched yelp and she lets me know she is not happy!!! She is tiny, only 7 3/4 lbs but does have a thick coat. It isn't silky at all. It's soft, but also frizzy toward her butt. It was a nightmare to take care of as a puppy, it matted terrible and she hates to be groomed. I kept her in a short puppy cut, but I did grow it out last year. I cut her in a puppy cut again last fall. Oh, she too was pitch black and white as a puppy, but has really faded out to a stunning silver and white color.
BUT.........even with all that.... she is a great little dog! So very sweet and such a lap dog. She loves to go for rides in the car. She was one of my easier to housetrain. She was completely reliable at 4 months old. She doesn't have any accidents in the house, even when it's raining! ( I can't say the same for my other dogs...grrrr!!) She loves to play with the babies when we have puppies in the house. She is a great addition to our family~~
I think the most important thing is that you love your puppy (which I am sure you do!) I hope the flight goes smoothly and you will soon have a sweet baby in your arms!
ps, Jamocha is Daisy's daddy too!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Susie, where in Boston are you? It will be nice to have more havs in the area. I have heard nothing but good things about Prairie Wind. I always said we would never ship a puppy either. But when we were looking for our 2nd boy Cash something about him made me go for it. He did arrive shaken and shaking and he threw up on me in the car on the way home. But the minute he was home he was fine and after a good nights sleep it was like nothing had ever happened. He did not want to go into his crate that night or the next but the whining only lasted a few minutes and I had him up on a chair so he could see me and hear my breathing.

You will get a lot of good advice on the forum and here is my two cents.
I have heard house training is not as easy as with a big dog--- you really have to be diligent with these guys right off the bat and stick with it... If you are really committed until they are 4 or 5 months the rest is easier... but not done. I think it is fair to say a lot of Hav owners do not feel their dogs are 100% until they are a year old, and some need refresher courses after 5 months when you need to go back to square one for a week or two. But once you put the time in I have found my boys to be completely reliable (knock on wood) But I have to repeat about being vigilant about it. I got a have having only known one hav in the world who was never successfully house trained and so I really studied up and prepared. My favorite book is house training for dummies and I also got a lot of info from Dorothy Goodales book on Havanese. 

We gave our first Hav Jasper a little extra attention when Cash came and only let them be together when we were supervising until we knew no one would get hurt-- you might be worried for the puppy, but remember Lily may need a little rest from the puppy teeth as well as the puppy energy. I found Jasper didn't really play, play with Cash until Cash was 4 or 5 months old-- they interacted and played but they play a lot more now. 

Phew, sorry for the long post-- Cash's breeder just sent someone my way for the same sort of info--so I guess it was in my head. 

Good luck Susie and we would love pictures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Katie, I love the way daisy looks. When and how did she turn silver? did she turn reddish first?


----------



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing your stories. Katie - you scared me a little, but I appreciate your honesty.

Since our puppy is flying with his brother, I am hoping that helps. She said they would be in the same crate.

I think I've attached a picture. Our's is the one with more black on his back and my best friend is getting the other.

We are in Cohasset, Mass. Where are you Missy? We are all very blue around here today after the Patriots loss 

Thanks again. I look forward to getting to know everyone.

Susie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting a new baby in March, Susie!! Welcome to the forum. 

It is an exciting time, but one filled with a lot of questions and worries. You have great question and this is my opinion - I would introduce the dogs in a neutral area such as the front yard or a park close by. It might not be necessary, but it doesn't hurt! Normally, Hav puppies get along with ALL kinds of other dogs and/or cats and if you are getting him at a young age, then there shouldn't be any fears instilled in him towards other animals. Hopefully your Coton is playful because there will be a lot more action once the pup is there. lol

It is said you shouldn't reprimand the older dog when things happen with the pup, such as rough play or what have you. Here are some good tips:

http://www.havahart.com/dogs/pet_dog_problems.asp

http://leerburg.com/introducingdogs.htm

http://www.phsspca.org/training/puppy_intro_to_adult_dog.htm

Yes, housetraining can be a challenge. I found it very discouraging, but if we were to do it again (have a pup at that young an age), I'd definitely try paper/pad training. I think the flexiblity from using it would be a relief to ME as the one who opens the door to the backyard 20-30x/day and goes out with the pup to train him! You can also bring a pad with you wherever you go which is really nice. I am quite envious when I hear about other breeds/sizes being housetrained in a matter of days or couple of weeks. sigh......

As others have said, in spite of that challenge, I would never trade my Havs for anything in the world!! They are a constant joy and a reminder to me to play a little more.  You will have no time for errands and chores as you will be watching your dogs play all the time!! lol

I have no experience with flying pups, sorry about that.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooooo, they are so cute! They look like tiny cows. lol

Katie, Daisy is a beautiful girl and I love that puppy cut on her. It's one I had printed out when I first got Ricky's done last year. I'm sorry you had tough time of things at first. Good thing these little guys are so darn loving and cute!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

They are adorable Susie. Congrats we are west of boston so not too far from the south shore.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup! Both of these pups are beautiful! My Quince flew lane: from Florida to Georgia and from Georgia to Iowa(plane switch) and he did just fabulous. I think it always best of course if you can go meet the breeder,or fly to pick up your pup,but I also know it isn't always possible. Quincy flew alone and was fine. He was 16 weeks old and the stewardesses loved him to pieces! They had him up front with them as they tended him. It pays to be cute!:eyebrows:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Katie,

I must say, I agree with you about Linda not being too warm and fuzzy, like the wonderful breeders we have here. I think what might have made my experience a little bit different is that Milo was very special to her. She planned all along to keep him and actually cried when she agreed to giving him up to me. I made her a promise then that I would send her pictures and videos so she could see him growing up and I've done that . . . at least once a month.

I was surprised that he looked as scruffy as he did when he arrived but attributed it to the long journey. I also think he had no issues with the crate because I never put him in the crate he arrived in once he was in the house. I had a much bigger (but his size) one set up with comfy bedding and toys in my kitchen and another slightly smaller one that I kept bedside for the one night before he became my bed mate. I was a little surprised that he had stitches in his tummy when I took him to the vet the next day and was concerned about what it might be. Turned out to be a repaired umbilical hernia, but I was surprised that Linda didn't tell me anything about it.

If I had it to do all over again, would I get Milo rather than any other hav? Of course! To me he's very special and I adore him.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susie,

He's adorable! It's wonderful that he and his brother will be so close.

I have such fond memories of Cohasset, Mass. from many, many moons ago when I used to act. I spent a summer there.

Katie,

I have to agree, Daisy looks gorgeous! Love her coloring.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Susie, you new pup is adorable. All the best with him. You will find wonderful info on the forum. 

When I got my 2nd hav, they were a year apart in age. I introduced them immediately and I just let them be. It took them about an hour to warm up to each other, and then it was like they had always been together. I never had a problem with them fighting. Just make sure you keep any eye on them at all times.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....your new baby is adorable! I don't know how breeders do it, honestly. I'd want to keep every puppy that was born!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Susie!

Your new fur baby looks like a doll! I can't wait to see more photos!:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susie,

I wouldn't be afraid of getting your puppy from Linda. She's a very reputable breeder and her pups are beautiful and well socialized. And, if Milo is any indication, they're also *sweet.*


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME SUSIE! YOUR NEW BABY IS SO SWEET!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susie - :welcome: to the forum, you new puppy is absolutely adorable. Potty training small dogs is not easy, but my Bugsy was completely potty trained/house broken at 6 months. 

Katie - I just adore little Daisy and someday would love one just like her.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I got Cosmo from Linda Wanamaker as well . He is black with white .. He was flown out to SFO on Continental . I asked if I could come and pick him up and Linda had no problem with that but she did say she was busy with shows but she would arrange it if necessary .. It was a long way to go . We talked about it many times and she reassured me she had never had a problem and encouraged me to call the airlines in advance if I wanted . I did call in advance and they reassured me all that everything would be fine even though he had a layover he would not be left in the cargo hold or on the tarmac he would be brought indoors and then put back on the plane just before it was ready to leave .. 
She arranged the flight and gave me the contact numbers and where he had his layovers .. I was able to track him and speak to representantives all the time . He was sent out to me in September .. 
I did not find her stand offish - she seemed very professional and responsive . She has a lifetime return policy on her dogs . I thought she had them priced well also .. 
In retrospect maybe I should have asked a few more questions but she gave me the names of the parents and I could find them on her website and follow her breeding . 
I agreed to one dog and then she suggested another who is Cosmo . I think it was because my previous dog was black and she asked if I would like another black dog ..
Cosmo arrived in a plastic crate he was neat and clean and - spotless . He was not sick There were clean towels and food and water in his crate . I told Linda I would call her as soon as I picked him up from Continental Baggage Claim and she was waiting for my call and she answered right away . I told him he arrived safely and he was adorable and she was pleased to hear all went well .. He came with some food and his shot record and vet checks .. She also sent a very helpful information sheet regarding diet, flea medication and possible reactions and recommedations for immunization . Any time I have e mailed her she has responded . Sometimes it takes a day or two as she is busy showing her dogs .. I have no complaints about her I think she was very helpful and professional .
Cosmo was a little over 8 weeks when I got him . He barked right away as soon as I went to pick him up in the Baggage claim and he still barks when he is stressed .. I got Asta at 11 weeks and in retrospect I think it is better that you wait until they are a little older . Asta seemed a little more secure but I know a lot of breeders are ready to place their puppies at 8 weeks and not keep them for the extra 2 weeks .. It was a fluke with Asta .. 
The first couple of days Cosmo seemed a little tired but then he perked up .. He is a character and he has a very unique personality .. He is very smart and I mean smart . You can just see his mind going at times . He can really connect the dots .. He is stubborn and he can be difficult at times and then he can be so loving and jumps up to give you one of his specal ear lickies .. .
He had some issues with dominace in the beginning which have resolved over time and with the help of his buddy Ahnold .. 
I read the thread about taking their puppies to school and remembered how embarassed I was . My husband was so embarassed he would not go anymore . But God Bless Cosmo he is persistent even with his carsickness he would go every week and in the end he did so well and he had so much fun.. He graduated and got his certificate with an honorable mention which was good !!
He used to be shy and did not like men not any more he loves people and goes right up to him .. 
He is a wonderful brother to Ahnold he watches out for him and does not like for him to be seperated from him .. 
I do not think you will be disappointed by one of Linda's puppies . 
The reason I chose her as a breeder was that I would look at her dogs faces on her web site and they all looked so happy like they really loved what they were doing ..


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Back again 
As to the potty training .
Cosmo was pad trained which was good when it was cold and rainy except now he pees on area rugs . So we do not have small area rugs anymore as he just does not understand the difference . 
. Most of the time he is great and then he will have a set back . I think it is due to the fact he comes to the desert in the winter and he gets a little disoriented . Also it has been so cold I think they just do not want to go out there . 
Cosmo is getting better but he is not totally reliable . He & Ahnold had a tummy upset recently so we are just getting back on track so I think that has some bearing on it .
We were doing very well until that happened .. He is crate trained and he does really well now sleeping through the night . I have no complaints about that . 
They are kept in an enclosed area in the kitchen . It is hard with the two dogs as Ahnold had some potty challenges as well so I am never sure who does what but I know they are not perfect yet and it is a work in progress ...


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:welcome: Susie. Congratulations on getting a little Hav.

Houston is 13 months now and we are fine. No potty issues. He is being a little crazy with the wet muddy weather we had the last two days and doesn't want to go out. I think most small dogs are like that. I just give him a quick yell and he knocks off the prince attitude. LOL

Best wishes for a safe trip for your puppy.


----------



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you for all the advice everyone. 

Cosmosmom - thank you for sharing Cosmo's story. I appreciate it and it gives me peace of mind. I can't wait for our puppy to arrive!

Susie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

SusieC said:


> Thank you for all the advice everyone.
> 
> Cosmosmom - thank you for sharing Cosmo's story. I appreciate it and it gives me peace of mind. I can't wait for our puppy to arrive!
> 
> Susie


Susie, When is the big day?????????????


----------



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

He's coming the middle of March. She hasn't given us an exact day yet which is torture for my children who want to mark it with a giant heart on our calendar. 

I attached a picture of our coton de tulear, Lily, so you could see my first baby. She's two, and is such a wonderful family member. She still struggles with the potty thing. She won't pee in the house, but 9 out of 10 days, I find a poop in my dining room! I am switching her food. She poops at least 4 times a day. Seems like too much.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susie,

Lily is precious and she looks like a Hav.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Aww. Lilly is so cute. Waiting for your new Hav is the hardest part. It's worth it though.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Susie,

She looks so sweet. She's going to love having a little boy to play with (once she gets used to him being there).


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Geri,
Just curious, who are Milo's parents? I think he's gorgeous and his markings are very much like Dusty's and the photos I've seen of Dusty's dad (I'm not recalling his full name at the moment- Something's Shelley's Dakota). I'm wondering if the two of them are related. 
Susie, Dusty didn't come from Prairiewind, but congratulations on your puppy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's parents are Prairiwind's Ruff & Ready and Dakota Rose. I think they're both beautiful.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Related! Dusty's dad is Milo's grandad. Los Perritos Shelley's Dakota. No wonder they look similar.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, it's so nice to know they're related. Wonder if there are others.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my they are just too cute!! It is nice to have a sibling coming with him. My best friend has Logan's littermate & they play all the time. 
I hope she gives you a date soon!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susie, congratulations on your puppy, how precious is that?  Lily is a cutie pie too!

I can't speak to the breeder. As for housetraining we had no trouble training Tessa. We did outside only (no pee pads) and either had her in her crate or (most of the time) I tethered her to me as I moved about the house. She now rings a bell to go out and is totally dependable in the main areas of our home. She loves the cold and rain so I don't have an issue with that, but she is a little afraid of going out in lightning and thunder.

The only issue I've had is when I take her to a new area of the house it's like starting all over with training again.

Good luck; you'll find the forum to be a wealth of support and information.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Susie,

When do you get your puppy from Prairiewind?

I have an interesting story about Prairiewind.

When I was looking for a havanese puppy I came across their website and fell in love with a little female. Just what I was looking for: white cream/apricot.

My daughter was visiting a friend in North Dakota at the time so I called her and asked her to fly over and take a look at this puppy. She agreed.

I emailed Linda to learn more about the little female. She then said she was just posting the picture for a friend who was having website problems and she gave me a number to call. I just assumed it was for a friend in S. Dakota. I thought it was odd because the area code was for my state.
I called the number and they were 1 1/2 hrs. from me in Oklahoma.

What had happened was a breeder in OK (Marilyn) was friends with Linda and Marilyns website had went down for some reason. Marilyn had sold all her puppies but was holding one female for a lady who had broken her hip waiting for her to get better. The lady decided she couldn't take the female afterall and Marilyn had just put the females pic on Linda's website that day.

I saw her and got Marilyn's number learned all about my Sissy and went and picked her up the next day.

She was exactly what I was looking for and now 3 yrs. later we just love her so much.

Linda was very nice. She did seem very business like but helpful.

Hope all goes well with your new little one and be sure and post pics when you can.

Here is the pic that was on the website - isn't she a doll!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marie,
That is a cute picture of Sissy as a baby! I see she kept her color on her ears,but not on her saddle area?(looking at your avatar)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sissy's baby picture is absolutely adorable, no wonder you fell in love.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> Marie,
> That is a cute picture of Sissy as a baby! I see she kept her color on her ears,but not on her saddle area?(looking at your avatar)


It is kinda funny because her color comes and goes. I know that sounds funny but if she is cut shorter is shows up more.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I agree about Linda as well. She sent me some less than friendly emails when I was inquiring...I was hoping to find a Milo as you remember. She emailed me later stating she didn't think I was serious so that explains her less than stellar responses to my inquiries. LOL. But she has adorable dogs. 

Good luck with your adorable puppy. Lily is a beauty too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marie, Sissy was such a cute puppy!!! Not that I didn't think she would be, but what an adorable face.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Susie,
Welcome to the forum. Your Coton is adorable and so is your future puppy. Congratulations. 
Both of my girls are totally reliably housetrained rain or shine, BUT, we went with a doggie door which makes a difference and we don't have much inclement weather.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Both of my girls are totally reliably housetrained rain or shine, BUT, we went with a doggie door which makes a difference and we don't have much inclement weather.


Hi Susie :welcome:

Lily and your pup are adorable!!! I have a Coton and Hav also! (Mine are just the other way around - my Coton is male and my Hav is female.) It's a lot of fun when we're out - very few people in this area have heard of either. I'm glad to see all of the postings about potty challenges - I was beginning to think I was just failing as a mother.

Susan - I've been considering a doggie door - it sounds like you are happy with yours? I work full-time and would love for them to be able to go outside to potty during the day but am concerned about them being able to go outside unsupervised when I'm not home. I'm also concerned about theft, although I have a high privacy fence that I could lock. Right now I have transformed a bedroom into the dog's room with pee pads. Just when I think they understand using just the pee pads they decide they prefer the living room carpet!

Susie, I can't wait to see pictures of your two playing!

Jill


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marie I love that picture of Sissy, she is so adorable.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan - I've been considering a doggie door - it sounds like you are happy with yours?


Jill, yes we are very happy with it. We've had it for about 15 years, through many dogs! The girls go in and out at will. I don't worry about theft because, in addition to our privacy fence with locked gate, we also have some temporary fencing up that has its own locked gate. That fence keeps the girls out of the portion of the yard that hasn't been completely landscaped. Once we take those down we'll put up just a secondary gate at the side of our home. We've researched what to plant in the yard that is non-toxic to dogs since both my girls like to sample everything. They love going outside on a spring day and soaking up the sun.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought about putting a 2nd (temporary) fence up to limit the area they could get into - this would keep them away from anyone being able to see them and also limit the trouble they can get into. Sounds like that has worked well for you. I'm sure my two would love it. No one I know has one but they sound like a great idea. I'll definitely look into it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Marie, Sissy looks adorable as a pup and I love those markings showing up when her hair is shorter. What a sweet story. I'm so glad things worked out perfectly for you. I love seeing pics of Sissy.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Marj.

I think a doggy door would be nice but I normally watch Sis when she goes out. There is a couple of areas in our yard that she goes and I can't see her and it drives me nuts. So if I ever used a doggy door I probably would limit it to a smaller space.

Susie, any news on your puppy?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda at Prairiwind was very helpful when I was looking for my 1st Hav. She didn't have any pups when I contacted her but, referred me to Shadow's breeder.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Marie---I can see her saddle color----in your avatar too--it just lighter with her longer coat. She is a real beauty! Such cute pictures of her! Your story of seeing her and knowing she was the ONE---that is how it was with me too with Quince.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Is the new baby home yet??


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Maria, Sissy is too cute! Beautiful grooming job. Scissors cut Im assuming? Or grow out from a clipper? 

SusieC. Your little Coton looks like she's anxiously awaiting your havie for play time. When do you get her? I bet they have a ball togeather! 
~Brandy


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

_Susie,

Congrats on the new puppy! Hang in there, I know waiting is
the worst part.
Btw...Lily is adorable and those black/whites are too!

I'm sure they'll get along just fine. As for the potty training....
good luck.

I spoke to Linda when I was looking for a puppy. She seemed really
nice and helpful to me. Some of her showing/breeding policies I didnt 
like so I opted not to get a puppy from her.

Geri... I cant believe she did not tell you your puppy just
had surgery for a hernia!

Welcome to the forum!_


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

brandy said:


> Maria, Sissy is too cute! Beautiful grooming job. Scissors cut Im assuming? Or grow out from a clipper?
> 
> ~Brandy


Brandy,

Yes, I have her Scissor cut - the clippers just seem to short for me.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I dont like the clipper cut either. If you have to cut them I like them to look like real teddy bears and the only way to do that is a scissor cut. It's hard to find someone who knows how to do a scissor cut let alone how to do a good job. Your groomer does a great job! She is very well kept. 
~Brandy


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just checking in to see if you have heard when you will be getting your puppy or as Donna calls it Your BAby !!!
Keep us posted ...


----------



## SusieC (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

You have all been so nice. I am sad to tell you that we have decided to wait a bit longer before adding to our family. Hopefully a havanese will be in our future, though.

Thanks for all your kind thoughts and advice. 

Susie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susie, I'm sorry that you won't be getting a Hav puppy, though I can understand it not being the right time for you and your family. When you do decide it's the right time (I'm sure you will! ) make sure to let us know.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Susie,
I'm sorry to hear you aren't getting your little boy this month but I have no doubt that you will get a pup when the time is right for you.


----------



## bridget123 (Sep 18, 2009)

We are owners of 2 pups from prairiwind. Linda is not at all approachable if you have any questions or issues. She is quite intimidating. I do not think she was honest with our 2nd adoption. She told us she had too many dogs for show & was letting this one go. This little one was 5 mo. old when we got her. She arrive soaked in urine with a matted coat. She is now a little over 1. She has not overcome her shyness & continues to growl @ certain family members. Our first dog is a delight (even though she is missing several molars). I would not adopt from her again.


----------

